# gone for the summer



## fly boy (Aug 4, 2008)

hey i finally have time over the last part of summer to get on so anyway i have alot of things to post so get ready.



flyboy


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 4, 2008)

Hey....! Good to see you again kiddo...welcome back!


----------



## fly boy (Aug 4, 2008)

hey lucky


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 4, 2008)

Welcome back dude.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 4, 2008)

Thought that you were a goner for a while there, glad that you're not buddy!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 4, 2008)

Welcome back buddy.How many girls were shot down that time?


----------



## fly boy (Aug 4, 2008)

ha ha nice


----------



## ccheese (Aug 4, 2008)

Gee.... no wonder it was so quiet, around here.. Welcome back, ace....

Charles


----------



## fly boy (Aug 4, 2008)

thank charles atleast it good that i know i was missed

but i thought the noobs would hold out till i came back


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 4, 2008)

You are still a noob kiddo...

Welcome back!


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 4, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> You are still a noob kiddo...
> 
> Welcome back!





Welcome back.


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 4, 2008)

Welcome back man!


----------



## fly boy (Aug 4, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> You are still a noob kiddo...
> 
> Welcome back!



good old alder 
salute germans from US


----------



## Njaco (Aug 4, 2008)

flyboy!!!! I was just about to start a thread about where you had gone off to!! Good to see you back! Missed you!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 5, 2008)

Ah! you've come back to us...welcome back mate!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 5, 2008)

We DO need some young and fresh blood in here....


----------



## rochie (Aug 5, 2008)

welcome back flyboy i thought your parents had confiscated your computer


----------



## fly boy (Aug 5, 2008)

thanks for planing on making a thread njaco


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 5, 2008)

Welcome back.


----------



## Heinz (Aug 5, 2008)

Welcome back


----------

